# Accomodation help for one week in Rome



## Jole (Dec 19, 2009)

Hi there, me and a friend are planning to spend a week in Rome, at the end of June, doing the touristy things We’re on a limited budget and looking for some advice on accommodation! Would a studio apartment for one week be cheaper than a hotel?

Googling results for ‘’cheap hotels in Rome’’ came back with very expensive hotels!! If recommendations (links to cheapish hotels, apartments etc..) are allowed on this site it would be great to get some 

I used the sites search engine but didn't get any results .. apologies in advance if this has been asked before.


----------

